# A Sudden Impulse lines



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that some of the offspring and lines that have of A Sudden Impulse in them are a bit over at the knee? No, not all of them are like this but horses like... 

The Best Martini: Malone Quarter Horses, home of The Best Martini AQHA Stallion by RL Best of Sudden

Check out how they tried to hide it: Malone Quarter Horses, home of The Best Martini AQHA Stallion by RL Best of Sudden

Check out the second filly down:Richland Ranch AQHA fillies by Zippos Mr Good Bar, an All Time Leading NSBA and AQHA sire. 

Even my own horse:









I know that all horses have some sort of conformation fault, some obvious more then others, but since breeding season is upon us I've seen all sorts of advertisements for The Best Martini. Why would anyone want to breed that knee? I mean I know he's got a show record but come on! Do they hope to breed it out?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

What disturbs me is that he appears to have one knee further over than the other. A little over at the knee doesn't bother me too much if he has a lot else going for him, but uneven conformational faults like this send a red flag to me. 

I don't judge babies for being over at the knee as it can often turn normal or near normal as they grow. Unlike back at the knee which will stay. 

But to answer your question, people are greedy. People will breed HYPP positive horses so long as people pay the breeding fee still.


----------

